# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  Hỏi về plugin WindowBuilder Pro cho Eclipse 3.5!???

## phuonganh2012

*[help] plugin windowbuilder pro cho eclipse 3.5*

mình tìm trên mạng và down được bản:




> window.builder.pro.v7.1.0.incl.keygen-fallen.rar


khi giải nén có file crack.jar , giờ làm sao dùng để active được nhỉ!??
do khi lúc dùng thì nó bắt nhập




> serial number:
> activation key:


có bạn nào dùng qua plugin này chưa giúp mình active với [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](
thank các bạn nhiều!

----------

